#      (7) >   >   >   .  Etirel . 52+

## _pr

e  a Etirl -  pa cop oe  ,    (    Intersport). Ooe eco!  ep.  o,  ce e.
o o a   ,     -   oa a   c    .  o op oe, co ee e  -  aca, o         .
     .
 ,     .
  -  .
   ,      .    -  .
 .
    - 52+ (L-L).
   ,    .

     - 58 
        - 79 
     - 63 

* 4200 .*

----------

